# nikon coolpix l 320



## andy_65_in (Apr 25, 2014)

is this a ok camera for a beginer-.also what cost can i get it at the cheapest in which website etc.i am just looking to replace my old sony cybershot-budget about Rs 10,000.0


----------



## nac (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a normal point and shoot camera with plenty of zoom. The definition of the term "beginner" varies from person to person. Even 100D is targeted for beginners.

IXUS 255
S6500
WX200

All these are compact with 10x or more zoom. Price range would be 9k - 12k (approx).

If you really want a bridge kind, L820 is slightly better than the L320, and would cost a little extra. Though I prefer the former three than these two.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 26, 2014)

IXUS 255
S6500
WX200---these are what make?


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2014)

You could have known it faster if you googled 
Canon IXUS 255
Nikon S6500
Sony WX200


----------

